# Lectura distendida, Logica y comprension.



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 28, 2008)

Buenas muchachos,

No se si este es el lugar correcto para el post pero bue.

Quisiera compartir con Ud, un cuento o historia fantastica, que hace volar la imaginacion y porque no seguir ejercitando el riñon(cerebro) como cuando eramos chicos.

Seran 10min de lectura, pero vale la pena.

LA ULTIMA PREGUNTA
Isaac Asimov

La última pregunta se formuló por primera vez, medio en broma, el 21 de mayo de 2061, en momentos en que la humanidad (también por primera vez) se bañó en luz. La pregunta llegó como resultado de una apuesta por cinco dólares hecha entre dos hombres que bebían cerveza, y sucedió de esta manera:Alexander Adell y Bertram Lupov eran dos de los fieles asistentes de Multivac. Dentro de las dimensiones de lo humano sabían qué era lo que pasaba detrás del rostro frío, parpadeante e intermitentemente luminoso - kilómetros y kilómetros de rostro - de la gigantesca computadora. Al menos tenían una vaga noción del plan general de circuitos y retransmisores que desde hacía mucho tiempo habían superado toda posibilidad de ser dominados por una sola persona.Multivac se autoajustaba y autocorregía. Así tenía que ser, porque nada que fuera humano podía ajustarla y corregirla con la rapidez suficiente o siquiera con la eficacia suficiente. De manera que Adell y Lupov atendían al monstruoso gigante sólo en forma ligera y superficial, pero lo hacían tan bien como podría hacerlo cualquier otro hombre. La alimentaban con información, adaptaban las preguntas a sus necesidades y traducían las respuestas que aparecían. Por cierto, ellos, y todos los demás asistentes tenían pleno derecho a compartir la gloria de Multivac.

Durante décadas, Multivac ayudó a diseñar naves y a trazar las trayectorias que permitieron al hombre llegar a la Luna, a Marte y a Venus, pero después de eso, los pobres recursos de la Tierra ya no pudieron serles de utilidad a las naves. Se necesitaba demasiada energía para los viajes largos y pese a que la Tierra explotaba su carbón y uranio con creciente eficacia había una cantidad limitada de ambos.

Pero lentamente, Multivac aprendió lo suficiente como para responder a preguntas más complejas en forma más profunda, y el 14 de mayo de 2061 lo que hasta ese momento era teoría se convirtió en realidad.

La energía del Sol fue almacenada, modificada y utilizada directamente en todo el planeta. Cesó en todas partes el hábito de quemar carbón y fisionar uranio y toda la Tierra se conectó con una pequeña estación - de un kilómetro y medio de diámetro - que circundaba el planeta a mitad de distancia de la Luna,para funcionar con rayos invisibles de energía solar.

Siete días no habían alcanzado para empañar la gloria del acontecimiento, y Adell y Lupov finalmente lograron escapar de la celebración pública, para refugiarse donde nadie pensaría en buscarlos: en las desiertas cámaras subterráneas, donde se veían partes del poderoso cuerpo enterrado de Multivac. Sin asistentes, ociosa, clasificando datos con clicks satisfechos y perezozos, Multivac también se había ganado sus vacaciones y los asistentes la respetaban y originalmente no tenían intención de perturbarla.

Se habían llevado una botella, y su única preocupación en ese momento era relajarse y disfrutar de la bebida.

- Es asombroso, cuando uno lo piensa -dijo Adell. En su rostro ancho se veían huellas de cansancio, y removió lentamente la bebida con una varilla de vidrio, observando el movimiento de los cubos de hielo en su interior.- Toda la energía que podremos usar de ahora en adelante, gratis. Suficiente energía, si quisiéramos emplearla, como para derretir a toda la Tierra y convertirla en una enorme gota de hierro líquido impuro, y no echar de menos la energía empleada. Toda la energía que podremos usar por siempre y siempre y siempre.

Lupov ladeó la cabeza. Tenía el hábito de hacerlo cuando quería oponerse a lo que oía, y en ese momento quería oponerse; en parte porque había tenido que llevar el hielo y los vasos.

- No para siempre -dijo.
- Ah, vamos, prácticamente para siempre. Hasta que el Sol se apague, Bert.
- Entonces no es para siempre.
- Muy bien, entonces. Durante miles de millones de años. Veinte mil millones, tal vez. Estás satisfecho?
Lupov se pasó los dedos por los escasos cabellos como para asegurarse de que todavía le quedaban algunos y tomó un pequeño sorbo de su bebida.
- Veinte mil millones de años no es “para siempre”.
- Bien, pero superará nuestra época, ¿verdad?
- También la superarán el carbón y el uranio.
- De acuerdo, pero ahora podemos conectar cada nave espacial individualmente con la Estación Solar, y hacer que vaya y regrese de Plutón un millón de veces sin que tengamos que preocuparnos por el combustible. No puedes hacer eso con carbón y uranio. Pregúntale a Multivac, si no me crees.
- No necesito preguntarle a Multivac. Lo sé.
- Entonces deja de quitarle méritos a lo que Multivac ha hecho por nosotros -dijo Adell, malhumorado-. Se portó muy bien.
- ¿Quién dice que no? Lo que yo sostengo es que el Sol no durará eternamente. Eso es todo lo que digo. Estamos a salvo por veinte mil millones de años, pero … y luego? - Lupov apuntó con un dedo tembloroso al otro.- Y no me digas que nos conectaremos con otro Sol. Durante un rato hubo silencio. Adell se llevaba la copa a los labios sólo de vez en cuando, y los ojos de Lupov se cerraron lentamente. Descansaron. De pronto Lupov abrió los ojos.
- Piensas que nos conectaremos con otro Sol cuando el nuestro muera, verdad?
- No estoy pensando nada.
- Seguro que estás pensando. Eres malo en lógica, ese es tu problema. Eres como ese tipo del cuento a quien lo sorprendió un chaparrón, corrió a refugiarse en un monte y se paró bajo un árbol. No se preocupaba porque pensaba que cuando un árbol estuviera totalmente mojado, simplemente iría a guarecerse bajo otro.
- Entiendo -dijo Adell-. No grites. Cuando el Sol muera, las otras estrellas habrán muerto también.
- Por supuesto -murmuró Lupov-. Todo comenzó con la explosión cósmica original, fuera lo que fuese, y todo terminará cuando todas las estrellas se extingan. Algunas se agotan antes que otras. Por Dios, los gigantes no durarán cien millones de años. El Sol durará veinte mil millones de años y tal vez las enanas durarán cien mil millones por mejores que sean. Pero en un trillón de años estaremos a oscuras. La entropía tiene que incrementarse al máximo, eso es todo. - Sé todo lo que hay que saber sobre la entropía -dijo Adell, tocado en su amor propio.
- ¡Qué vas a saber!
- Sé tanto como tú.
- Entonces sabes que todo se extinguirá algún día.
- Muy bien. ¿Quién dice que no?
- Tú, grandísimo tonto. Dijiste que teníamos toda la energía que necesitábamos, para siempre. Dijiste “para siempre”. Esa vez le tocó a Adell oponerse.
- Tal vez podamos reconstruir las cosas algún día.
- Nunca.
- ¿Por qué no? Algún día.
- Nunca.
- Pregúntale a Multivac.
- Pregúntale tú a Multivac. Te desafío. Te apuesto cinco dólares a que no es posible.

Adell estaba lo suficientemente borracho como para intentarlo y lo suficientemente sobrio como para traducir los símbolos y operaciones necesarias para formular la pregunta que, en palabras, podría haber correspondido a esto:
¿Podrá la humanidad algún día, sin el gasto neto de energía, devolver al Sol toda su juventud aun después que haya muerto de viejo?
O tal vez podría reducirse a una pregunta más simple, como ésta:
¿Cómo puede disminuirse masivamente la cantidad neta de entropía del universo?

Multivac enmudeció. Los lentos resplandores cesaron, los clicks distantes de los transmisores terminaron. Entonces, mientras los asustados técnicos sentían que ya no podían contener más el aliento, el teletipo adjunto a la computadora cobró vida repentinamente. Aparecieron cinco palabras impresas:
DATOS INSUFICIENTES PARA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
- No hay respuesta -murmuró Lupov. Salieron apresuradamente. A la mañana siguiente, los dos, con dolor de cabeza y la boca pastosa, habían olvidado el incidente.

Jerrod, Jerrodine y Jerrodette I y II observaban la imagen estrellada en la pantalla visora mientras completaban el pasaje por el hiperespacio en un lapso fuera de las dimensiones del tiempo. Inmediatamente, el uniforme polvo de estrellas dio paso al predominio de un único disco de mármol, brillante, centrado.

- Es X-23 - dijo Jerrod con confianza. Sus manos delgadas se entrelazaron con fuerza detrás de su espalda y los nudillos se pusieron blancos. Las pequeñas Jerrodettes, niñas ambas, habían experimentado el pasaje por el hiperespacio por primera vez en su vida. Contuvieron sus risas y se persiguieron locamente alrededor de la madre, gritando:
- Hemos llegado a X-23 … hemos llegado a X-23 … hemos llegado a X-23 … hemos llegado…
- Tranquilas, niñas -dijo rápidamente Jerrodine-. ¿Estás seguro, Jerrod?
- ¿De qué hay que estar seguro? -preguntó Jerrod, echando una mirada al tubo de metal justo debajo del techo, que ocupaba toda la longitud de la habitación y desaparecía a través de la pared en cada extremo. Tenía la misma longitud que la nave.

Jerrod sabía poquísimo sobre el grueso tubo de metal excepto que se llamaba Microvac, que uno le hacía preguntas si lo deseaba; que aunque uno no se las hiciera de todas maneras cumplía con su tarea de conducir la nave hacia un destino prefijado, de abastecerla de energía desde alguna de las diversas estaciones de Energía Subgaláctica y de computar las ecuaciones para los saltos hiperespaciales.

Jerrod y su familia no tenían otra cosa que hacer sino esperar y vivir en los cómodos sectores residenciales de la nave.

Cierta vez alguien le había dicho a Jerrod, que el “ac” al final de “Microvac” quería decir “computadora analógica” en inglés antiguo, pero estaba a punto de olvidar incluso eso.

Los ojos de Jerrodine estaban húmedos cuando miró la pantalla. - No puedo evitarlo. Me siento extraña al salir de la Tierra. - ¿Por qué, caramba? -preguntó Jerrod-. No teníamos nada allí. En X-23 tendremos todo. No estarás sola. No serás una pionera. Ya hay un millón de personas en ese planeta. Por Dios, nuestros bisnietos tendrán que buscar nuevos mundos porque llegará el día en que X-23 estará superpoblado. -Luego agregó, después de una pausa reflexiva:
- Te aseguro que es una suerte que las computadoras hayan desarrollado los viajes interestelares, considerando el ritmo al que aumenta la raza.
- Lo sé, lo sé -respondió Jerrodine con tristeza.
Jerrodette I dijo de inmediato:
- Nuestra Microvac es la mejor Microvac del mundo.
- Eso creo yo también -repuso Jerrod, desordenándole el pelo.

Era realmente una sensación muy agradable tener una Microvac propia y Jerrod estaba contento de ser parte de su generación y no de otra. En la juventud de su padre las únicas computadoras eran unas enormes máquinas que ocupaban un espacio de ciento cincuenta kilómetros cuadrados. Sólo había una por planeta. Se llamaban ACs Planetarias. Durante mil años habían crecido constantemente en tamaño y luego, de pronto, llegó el refinamiento. En lugar de transistores hubo válvulas moleculares, de manera que hasta la AC Planetaria más grande podía colocarse en una nave espacial y ocupar sólo la mitad del espacio disponible.

Jerrod se sentía eufórico siempre que pensaba que su propia Microvac personal era muchísimo más compleja que la antigua y primitiva Multivac que por primera vez había domado al Sol, y casi tan complicada como una AC Planetaria de la Tierra (la más grande) que por primera vez resolvió el problema del viaje interespacial e hizo posibles los viajes a las estrellas.

- Tantas estrellas, tantos planetas -suspiró Jerrodine, inmersa en sus propios pensamientos-. Supongo que las familias seguirán emigrando siempre a nuevos planetas, tal como lo hacemos nosotros ahora.
- No siempre -respondió Jerrod, con una sonrisa-. Todo eso terminará algún día, pero no antes de que pasen billones de años. Muchos billones. Hasta las estrellas se extinguen, ¿sabes? Tendrá que aumentar la entropía.
- Qué es la entropía, papá? -preguntó Jerrodette II con voz aguda.
- Entropía, querida, es sólo una palabra que significa la cantidad de desgaste del universo. Todo se desgasta, como sabrás, por ejemplo tu pequeño robot walkie-talkie, recuerdas?
- No puedes ponerle una nueva unidad de energía, como a mi robot?
- Las estrellas son unidades de energía, querida. Una vez que se extinguen, ya no hay más unidades de energía.
Jerrodette I lanzó un chillido de inmediato.
- No las dejes, papá. No permitas que las estrellas se extingan.
- Mira lo que has hecho -susurró Jerrodine exasperada.
- ¿Cómo podía saber que iba a asustarla? -respondió Jerrod también en un susurro.
- Pregúntale a la Microvac -gimió Jerrodette I-. Pregúntale cómo volver a encender las estrellas.
- Vamos -dijo Jerrodine-. Con eso se tranquilizarán. -(Jerrodette II ya se estaba echando a llorar, también.)
Jerrod se encogió de hombros.
- Ya está bien, queridas. Le preguntaré a Microvac. No se preocupen, ella nos lo dirá.
Le preguntó a la Microvac, y agregó rápidamente:
- Imprimir la respuesta.
Jerrod retiró la delgada cinta de celufilm y dijo alegremente:
- Miren, la Microvac dice que se ocupará de todo cuando llegue el momento, y que no se preocupen.
Jerrodine dijo:
- Y ahora, niñas, es hora de acostarse. Pronto estaremos en nuestro nuevo hogar.
Jerrod leyó las palabras en el celufilm nuevamente antes de destruirlo:
DATOS INSUFICIENTES PARA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
Se encogió de hombros y miró la pantalla. El X-23 estaba exactamente delante.

VJ-23X de Lameth miró las negras profundidades del mapa tridimensional en pequeña escala de la Galaxia y dijo:
- No será una ridiculez que nos preocupe tanto la cuestión?
MQ-17J de Nicron sacudió la cabeza.
- Creo que no. Sabes que la Galaxia estará llena en cinco años con el actual ritmo de expansión.
Los dos parecían jóvenes de poco más de veinte años. Ambos eran altos y de formas esbeltas.
- Sin embargo -dijo VJ-23X- me resisto a presentar un informe pesimista al Consejo Galáctico.
- Yo no pensaría en presentar ningún otro tipo de informe. Tenemos que inquietarlos un poco. No hay otro remedio.
VJ-23X suspiró.
- El espacio es infinito. Hay cien billones de galaxias disponibles.
- Cien billones no es infinito, y cada vez se hace menos infinito.
¡Piénsalo! Hace veinte mil años, la humanidad resolvió por primera vez el problema de utilizar energía estelar, y algunos siglos después se hicieron posibles los viajes interestelares. A la humanidad le llevó un millón de años llenar un pequeño mundo y luego sólo quince mil años llenar el resto de la Galaxia. Ahora la población se duplica cada diez años …
VJ-23X lo interrumpió.
- Eso debemos agradecérselo a la inmortalidad.
- Muy bien. La inmortalidad existe y debemos considerarla. Admito que esta inmortalidad tiene su lado complicado. La Galáctica AC nos ha solucionado muchos problemas, pero al resolver el problema de evitar la vejez y la muerte, anuló todas las otras soluciones.
- Sin embargo, no creo que desees abandonar la vida.
- En absoluto -saltó MQ-17J, y luego se suavizó de inmediato-: No todavía. No soy tan viejo. ¿Cuántos años tienes tú?
- Doscientos veintitrés. ¿Y tú?
- Yo todavía no tengo doscientos. Pero, volvamos a lo que decía. La población se duplica cada diez años. Una vez que se llene la galaxia, habremos llenado otra en diez años. Diez años más y habremos llenado dos más. Otra década, cuatro más. En cien años, habremos llenado mil galaxias; en mil años, un millón de galaxias. En diez mil años, todo el universo
conocido. Y entonces, ¿qué?
VJ-23X dijo:
- Como problema paralelo está el del transporte. Me pregunto cuántas unidades de energía solar se necesitarán para trasladar galaxias de individuos de una galaxia a la siguiente.
- Muy buena observación. La humanidad ya consume dos unidades de energía solar por año.
- La mayor parte de esta energía se desperdicia. Al fin y al cabo, nuestra propia galaxia sola gasta mil unidades de energía solar por año, y nosotros solamente usamos dos de ellas.
- De acuerdo, pero aun con una eficiencia de un cien por ciento, sólo podemos postergar el final. Nuestras necesidades energéticas crecen en progresión geométrica, y a un ritmo mayor que nuestra población. Nos quedaremos sin energía todavía más rápido que sin galaxias. Muy buena observación. Muy, muy buena observación.
- Simplemente tendremos que construir nuevas estrellas con gas interestelar.
- ¿O con calor disipado? -preguntó MQ-17J, con tono sarcástico.
- Puede haber alguna forma de revertir la entropía. Tenemos que preguntárselo a Galáctica AC.
VJ-23X no hablaba realmente en serio, pero MQ-17J sacó su contacto AC del bolsillo y lo colocó sobre la mesa frente a él.
- No me faltan ganas -dijo-. Es algo que la raza humana tendrá que enfrentar algún día.
Miró sombríamente su pequeño contacto AC. Era un objeto de apenas cinco centímetros cúbicos, nada en sí mismo, pero estaba conectado a través del hiperespacio con la gran Galáctica AC que servía a toda la humanidad y, a su vez era parte integral suya.
MQ-17J hizo una pausa para preguntarse si algún día, en su vida inmortal, llegaría a ver a Galáctica AC. Era un pequeño mundo propio, una telaraña de rayos de energía que contenía la materia dentro de la cual las oleadas de submesones ocupaban el lugar de las antiguas y pesadas válvulas moleculares. Sin embargo, a pesar de esos funcionamientos subetéreos, se
sabía que la Galáctica AC tenía mil diez metros de ancho.
Repentinamente MQ-17J preguntó a su contacto AC:
- ¿Es posible revertir la entropía?
VJ-23X, sobresaltado, dijo de inmediato:
- Ah, mira, realmente yo no quise decir que tenías que preguntar eso.
- ¿Por qué no?
- Los dos sabemos que la entropía no puede revertirse. No puedes volver a convertir el humo y las cenizas en un árbol.
- ¿Hay árboles en tu mundo? -preguntó MQ-17J.
El sonido de la Galáctica AC los sobresaltó y les hizo guardar silencio. Se oyó su voz fina y hermosa en el contacto AC en el escritorio.
Dijo:
DATOS INSUFICIENTES PARA UNA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
VJ-23X dijo:
- ¡Ves!
Entonces los dos hombres volvieron a la pregunta del informe que tenían que hacer para el Consejo Galáctico.

La mente de Zee Prime abarcó la nueva galaxia con un leve interés en los incontables racimos de estrellas que la poblaban. Nunca había visto eso antes. ¿Alguna vez las vería todas? Tantas estrellas, cada una con su carga de humanidad … una carga que era casi un peso muerto. Cada vez más, la verdadera esencia del hombre había que encontrarla allá afuera, en el espacio.

¡En las mentes, no en los cuerpos! Los cuerpos inmortales permanecían en los planetas, suspendidos sobre los eones. A veces despertaban a una actividad material pero eso era cada vez más raro. Pocos individuos nuevos nacían para unirse a la multitud increíblemente poderosa, pero, ¿qué importaba? Había poco lugar en el universo para nuevos individuos.

Zee Prime despertó de su ensoñación al encontrarse con los sutiles manojos de otra mente.

- Soy Zee Prime. ¿Y tú?
- Soy Dee Sub Wun. ¿Tu galaxia?
- Sólo la llamamos Galaxia. ¿Y tú?
- Llamamos de la misma manera a la nuestra. Todos los hombres llaman Galaxia a su galaxia, y nada más. ¿Por qué será?
- Porque todas las galaxias son iguales.
- No todas. En una galaxia en particular debe de haberse originado la raza humana. Eso la hace diferente.
Zee Prime dijo:
- ¿En cuál?
- No sabría decirte. La Universal AC debe de estar enterada.
- ¿Se lo preguntamos? De pronto tengo curiosidad por saberlo.

Las percepciones de Zee Prime se ampliaron hasta que las galaxias mismas se encogieron y se convirtieron en un polvo nuevo, más difuso, sobre un fondo mucho más grande. Tantos cientos de billones de galaxias, cada una con sus seres inmortales, todas llevando su carga de inteligencias, con mentes que vagaban libremente por el espacio. Y sin embargo una de ellas era única entre todas por ser la Galaxia original. Una de ellas tenía en su pasado vago y distante, un período en que había sido la única galaxia poblada por el hombre.

Zee Prime se consumía de curiosidad por ver esa galaxia y gritó:
- ¡Universal AC! ¿En qué galaxia se originó el hombre?
La Universal AC oyó, porque en todos los mundos tenía listos sus receptores, y cada receptor conducía por el hiperespacio a algún punto desconocido donde la Universal AC se mantenía independiente. Zee Prime sólo sabía de un hombre cuyos pensamientos habían penetrado a distancia sensible de la Universal AC, y sólo informaciónrmó sobre un globo brillante, de sesenta centímetros de diámetro, difícil de ver.
- ¿Pero cómo puede ser eso toda la Universal AC? -había preguntado Zee Prime.
- La mayor parte -fue la respuesta- está en el hiperespacio. No puedo imaginarme en qué forma está allí.

Nadie podía imaginarlo, porque hacía mucho que había pasado el día -y eso Zee Prime lo sabía- en que algún hombre tuvo parte en construir la Universal AC. Cada Universal AC diseñaba y construía a su sucesora. Cada una, durante su existencia de un millón de años o más, acumulaba la información necesaria como para construir una sucesora mejor, más intrincada, más capaz en la cual dejar sumergido y almacenado su propio acopio de información e individualidad.

La Universal AC interrumpió los pensamientos erráticos de Zee Prime, no con palabras, sino con directivas. La mentalidad de Zee Prime fue dirigida hacia un difuso mar de galaxias donde una en particular se agrandaba hasta convertirse en estrellas.

Llegó un pensamiento, infinitamente distante, pero infinitamente claro:
ESTA ES LA GALAXIA ORIGINAL DEL HOMBRE.
Pero era igual, al fin y al cabo, igual que cualquier otra, y Zee Prime resopló de desilusión.
Dee Sub Wun, cuya mente había acompañado a Zee Prime, dijo de pronto:
- ¿Y una de estas estrellas es la estrella original del hombre?
La Universal AC respondió:
LA ESTRELLA ORIGINAL DEL HOMBRE SE HA HECHO NOVA. ES UNA ENANA BLANCA.
- ¿Los hombres que la habitaban murieron? -preguntó Zee Prime, sobresaltado y sin pensar.
La Universal AC respondió:
COMO SUCEDE EN ESTOS CASOS UN NUEVO MUNDO PARA SUS CUERPOS FISICOS FUE FUE CONSTRUIDO A TIEMPO.
- Sí, por supuesto -dijo Zee Prime, pero aun así lo invadió una sensación de pérdida. Su mente dejó de centrarse en la galaxia original del hombre, y le permitió volver y perderse en pequeños puntos nebulosos. No quería volver a verla.
Dee Sub Wun dijo:
- ¿Qué sucede?
- Las estrellas están muriendo. La estrella original ha muerto.
- Todas deben morir. ¿Por qué no?
- Pero cuando toda la energía se haya agotado, nuestros cuerpos finalmente morirán, y tú y yo con ellos.
- Llevará billones de años.
- No quiero que suceda, ni siquiera dentro de billones de años. ¡Universal AC! ¿Cómo puede evitarse que las estrellas mueran?
Dee Sub Wun dijo, divertido:
- ¿Estás preguntando cómo podría revertirse la dirección de la entropía.
Y la Universal AC respondió:
TODAVIA HAY DATOS INSUFICIENTES PARA UNA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
Los pensamientos de Zee Prime volaron a su propia galaxia. Dejó de pensar en Dee Sub Wun, cuyo cuerpo podría estar esperando en una galaxia a un trillón de años luz de distancia, o en la estrella siguiente a la de Zee Prime. No importaba.
Con aire desdichado, Zee Prime comenzó a recoger hidrógeno interestelar con el cual construir una pequeña estrella propia. Si las estrellas debían morir alguna vez, al menos podrían construirse algunas.

El Hombre, mentalmente, era uno solo, y estaba conformado por un trillón de trillones de cuerpos sin edad, cada uno en su lugar, cada uno descansando, tranquilo e incorruptible, cada uno cuidado por autómatas perfectos, igualmente incorruptibles, mientras las mentes de todos los cuerpos se fusionaban libremente entre sí, sin distinción.
El Hombre dijo:
- El Universo está muriendo.
El Hombre miró a su alrededor a las galaxias cada vez más oscuras. Las estrellas gigantes, muy gastadoras, se habían ido hace rato, habían vuelto a lo más oscuro de la oscuridad del pasado distante. Casi todas las estrellas eran enanas blancas, que finalmente se desvanecían.
Se habían creado nuevas estrellas con el polvo que había entre ellas, algunas por procesos naturales, otras por el Hombre mismo, y también se estaban apagando. Las enanas blancas aún podían chocar entre ellas, y de las poderosas fuerzas así liberadas se construirían nuevas estrellas, pero una sola estrella por cada mil estrellas enanas blancas destruidas,
y también éstas llegarían a su fin:
El Hombre dijo:
- Cuidadosamente administrada y bajo la dirección de la Cósmica AC, la energía que todavía queda en todo el universo, puede durar billones de años. Pero aun así eventualmente todo llegará a su fin. Por mejor que se la administre, por más que se la racione, la energía gastada desaparece y no puede ser repuesta. La entropía aumenta continuamente.
El Hombre dijo:
- ¿Es posible revertir la entropía? Preguntémosle a la Cósmica AC. La AC los rodeó pero no en el espacio. Ni un solo fragmento de ella estaba en el espacio. Estaba en el hiperespacio y hecha de algo que no era materia ni energía. La pregunta sobre su tamaño y su naturaleza ya no tenía un sentido comprensible para el Hombre.
- Cósmica AC -dijo el Hombre- ¿cómo puede revertirse la entropía?
La Cósmica AC dijo:
LOS DATOS SON TODAVIA INSUFICIENTES PARA UNA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
El Hombre ordenó:
- Recoge datos adicionales.
La Cósmica AC dijo:
LO HARE. HACE CIENTOS DE BILLONES DE AÑOS QUE LO HAGO. MIS PREDECESORES Y YO HEMOS ESCUCHADO MUCHAS VECES ESTA PREGUNTA. TODOS LOS DATOS QUE TENGO SIGUEN SIENDO INSUFICIENTES.
- ¿Llegará el momento -preguntó el Hombre- en que los datos sean suficientes o el problema es insoluble en todas las circunstancias concebibles?
La Cósmica AC dijo:
NINGUN PROBLEMA ES INSOLUBLE EN TODAS LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS CONCEBIBLES.
El Hombre preguntó:
- ¿Cuándo tendrás suficientes datos para responder a la pregunta?
La Cósmica AC respondió:
LOS DATOS SON TODAVIA INSUFICIENTES PARA UNA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
- ¿Seguirás trabajando en esto? -preguntó el Hombre.
La Cósmica AC respondió:
SI.
El Hombre dijo:
- Esperaremos.
Las estrellas y las galaxias murieron y se convirtieron en polvo, y el espacio se volvió negro después de tres trillones de años de desgaste. Uno por uno, el Hombre se fusionó con la AC, cada cuerpo físico perdió su identidad mental en forma tal que no era una pérdida sino una ganancia. La última mente del Hombre hizo una pausa antes de la fusión, contemplando un espacio que sólo incluía la borra de la última estrella oscura y nada aparte de esa materia increíblemente delgada, agitada al azar por los restos de un calor que se gastaba, asintóticamente, hasta llegar al cero absoluto.
El Hombre dijo:
- AC, ¿es éste el final? ¿Este caos no puede ser revertido al universo una vez más? ¿Esto no puede hacerse?
AC respondió:
LOS DATOS SON TODAVIA INSUFICIENTES PARA UNA RESPUESTA ESCLARECEDORA.
La última mente del Hombre se fusionó y sólo AC existió en el hiperespacio.

La materia y la energía se agotaron y con ellas el espacio y el tiempo. Hasta AC existía solamente para la última pregunta que nunca había sido respondida desde la época en que dos técnicos en computación medio alcoholizados, tres trillones de años antes, formularon la pregunta en la computadora que era para AC mucho menos de lo que para un hombre el Hombre.
Todas las otras preguntas habían sido contestadas, y hasta que esa última pregunta fuera respondida también, AC no podría liberar su conciencia.
Todos los datos recogidos habían llegado al fin. No quedaba nada para recoger.
Pero toda la información reunida todavía tenía que ser completamente correlacionada y unida en todas sus posibles relaciones. Se dedicó un intervalo sin tiempo a hacer esto.
Y sucedió que AC aprendió cómo revertir la dirección de la entropía. Pero no había ningún Hombre a quien AC pudiera dar la respuesta a la última pregunta. No había materia. La respuesta -por demostración- se ocuparía de eso también.
Durante otro intervalo sin tiempo, AC pensó en la mejor forma de hacerlo. Cuidadosamente, AC organizó el programa. La conciencia de AC abarcó todo lo que alguna vez había sido un Universo y pensó en lo que en ese momento era el Caos. Debía hacerse paso a paso.
Y AC dijo:

¡HAGASE LA LUZ!

Y la luz se hizo …


Espero les haya gustado. Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 28, 2008)

Siempre interesante un poco de surrealismo para la ultima horita de la noche jejeje.

De donde salio?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2008)

demonios... mi laptop es dios? creo que estoy condenado por el maltrato que le he dado


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 29, 2008)

ya sabes, ponele mas ram, cambiale el dico duro, limpiale el teclado no sea cosa que tenga rencores despues. Saludos


----------

